

SelectOut: Opt out of being tracked online - dannyr
http://selectout.org/

======
jluxenberg
Was curious how they were able to detect the presence of a tracking company's
cookie.

They're using an API provided by all of these tracking companies where they
vend an image whose height is either 43 pixels (indicating you have a cookie)
or 44 pixels (indicating you have no cookie).

Does anyone know if there was legislation that made this API a requirement, or
is this an example of an industry policing itself in an attempt to stay
unregulated?

~~~
kuahyeow
Same thought here. I find it very bizarre that images are used in such a way.
Here's one example of the image:

<http://www.networkadvertising.org/verify/cookie_optout.gif>
<http://www.networkadvertising.org/verify/cookie_exists.gif>

------
A1kmm
Looks like the active part of the opt-out involves making the user load the
following URLs (they use the script tag, but 1x1 images could do):

* <http://http300.edge.ru4.com/smartserve/optout> * <http://www.247realmedia.com/EN-US/opt-out.html> * <http://scripts.adcentriconline.com/optout.php> * <http://oo.afy11.net/Default.aspx> * <http://nspmotion.com/setoptout.aspx> * <http://ads.heias.de/x/opt_out.php?opt_out=true> * <http://www.abmr.net/set_optout?nocache=0.1764119> * [http://pbid.pro-market.net/engine?optout=$nai_optout$nocache...](http://pbid.pro-market.net/engine?optout=$nai_optout$nocache=0.5716212) * [http://www.atdmt.com/CookieUpdate.aspx?option=Outredir=Cooki...](http://www.atdmt.com/CookieUpdate.aspx?option=Outredir=CookieActions.aspx) * [http://optout.revsci.net/optout.aspx?a=1&p=http://www.ne...](http://optout.revsci.net/optout.aspx?a=1&p=http://www.networkadvertising.org&nocache=0.2084559) * [http://www.bizo.com/businessProfessionals/opt_out?confirm=tr...](http://www.bizo.com/businessProfessionals/opt_out?confirm=true) * <http://tags.bluekai.com/naioptout?nocache=0.4754892> [http://s0b.bluestreak.com/ix.e?sc&t=0](http://s0b.bluestreak.com/ix.e?sc&t=0) * <http://www.brightroll.com/privacy/opt-out/> * <http://www.btbuckets.com/site/optout_submit> * <http://api.choicestream.com/instr/ad/opt-out> * <http://optout.collective-media.net/optout?nocache=0.3432681> * [http://data.cmcore.com/privacy/privacy_handler.php?dest=http...](http://data.cmcore.com/privacy/privacy_handler.php?dest=http://data.cmcore.com/privacy/getCoreStatus.php&act=opt_out) * [http://load.exelator.com/load/OptOut.php?service=outNAI&...](http://load.exelator.com/load/OptOut.php?service=outNAI&nocache=0.5863306) * <http://as.serving-sys.com/OptOut/SetOptOut.asp?OptOut=TRUE> * <http://www.facilitatedigital.com/cookie_opt_out.asp> * <http://fetchback.com/serve/fb/optout?nocache=0.3366319> * <http://p.opt.fimserve.com/nai_opt.jsp?nocache=9.096128E-02> * <http://cue.v.fwmrm.net/ad/optout> * <http://optout.doubleclick.net/cgi-bin/dclk/optoutnai.pl> * [http://a1.interclick.com/optOut.aspx?optOut=true&success...](http://a1.interclick.com/optOut.aspx?optOut=true&success=http%3A//w2.interclick.com/opt-out-success.aspx&fail=http%3A//w2.interclick.com/opt-out-failure.aspx) * <http://www.crwdcntrl.net/optout> * <http://media6degrees.com/optout_.php> * <http://action.mathtag.com/mm/OPTO/opt-out/OPT?oo=1> * [http://mmismm.com/mm_oo.php?opt_out=&nocache=0.7812027](http://mmismm.com/mm_oo.php?opt_out=&nocache=0.7812027) * <http://www.nexac.com/nai_optout.php?nocache=2.282816E-02> * [http://www.nextag.com/serv/main/buyer/help/AdTargetingOptOut...](http://www.nextag.com/serv/main/buyer/help/AdTargetingOptOut.jsp) * <http://eu.nuggad.net/block> * <http://www.openx.org/privacy?action=opt-out> * [http://adserver.adtech.de/setoptoutcookie/?page=http://glb.a...](http://adserver.adtech.de/setoptoutcookie/?page=http://glb.adtechus.com/setoptoutcookie/?page=http://adserverwc.adtechus.com/setoptoutcookie/?page=http://adserverec.adtechus.com/setoptoutcookie/?page=http://ad.us-ec.adtechus.com/setoptoutcookie/?page=http) * <http://www.precisionclick.com/optout_set.asp> * [http://ch.questionmarket.com/safecount/nai_optout.php?nocach...](http://ch.questionmarket.com/safecount/nai_optout.php?nocache=0.2979517) * <http://notrack.adviva.net/CookieCheck.php?optThis=1> * <http://ad.trafficmp.com/a/optout?s=naiz> * <http://www.exponential.com/who-we-are/cookie-thankyou.jsp> * [http://r.turn.com/r/optout?type=setOptOut&nocache=0.9414...](http://r.turn.com/r/optout?type=setOptOut&nocache=0.9414226) * <http://www.mediaplex.com/optout_pure.php?nocache=0.9477198> * <http://info.yahoo.com/nai/nai-status.html?optout> * [http://ads.undertone.com/fc.php?script=optOutUser:optOutUser...](http://ads.undertone.com/fc.php?script=optOutUser:optOutUser&action=opt-out&nocache=0.8926813) * <http://optout.33across.com/api/optout/> * [http://www.quantcast.com/how-we-do-it/consumer-choice/opt-ou...](http://www.quantcast.com/how-we-do-it/consumer-choice/opt-out/status) * <http://a.rfihub.com/oo.gif?cbust=1283182101220> * <http://ads.pointroll.com/privacy/opt.asp?opt=out> * <http://servedby.advertising.com/optout> * <http://ad.yieldmanager.com/opt-out> * [http://www.burstnet.com/cgi-bin/opt_out.cgi?nocache=3.173465...](http://www.burstnet.com/cgi-bin/opt_out.cgi?nocache=3.173465E-02) * <http://www.adbrite.com/mb/unset_targeting_cookies.php> * <http://www.yumenetworks.com/optout.php> * <http://www.navegg.com/en/exit> * <http://rt.displaymarketplace.com/optout.html> * <http://www.tattomedia.com/about_us/optout.php> * <http://adinterax.com/optout.phtml> * <http://ads.lucidmedia.com/clicksense/optout> * <http://adshuffle.com/optOutComplete.html> * <http://log.doubleverify.com/optout.aspx> * <http://www.dotomi.com/opt-out-yes.html> * [http://us.intellitxt.com/intellitxt/switchctxthist.asp?state...](http://us.intellitxt.com/intellitxt/switchctxthist.asp?state=off) * [http://www.effectivemeasure.net/optout.php?url=http://www.ef...](http://www.effectivemeasure.net/optout.php?url=http://www.effectivemeasure.com/opt_out_confirm.html) * <http://www.flashtalking.com/optout_cookie.php> * <http://www.weborama.fr/cgi-bin/set_cookie_optout.cgi> * [http://recs.richrelevance.com/rrserver/opt_out?rrnaioptout=1...](http://recs.richrelevance.com/rrserver/opt_out?rrnaioptout=1&nocache=0.9835474) * <http://www.tumri.com/opt-out-status> * <http://apps.pubmatic.com/optout.jsp?action=optout> * <http://api.aggregateknowledge.com/optout> * [http://rotator.adjuggler.com/servlet/ajrotator/optout?action...](http://rotator.adjuggler.com/servlet/ajrotator/optout?action=set) * <http://www.admeld.com/opt-out.html> * [http://ads.brand.net/optout?http://www.brand.net/index.php?o...](http://ads.brand.net/optout?http://www.brand.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=151) * <http://casalemedia.com/optout/?from=optmd> * <http://app.scanscout.com/ssframework/dt/userOpt.png?a=out> * <https://www.outbrain.com/privacy?opt=true> * <http://b.xgraph.net/placeXOO.jsp?op=add> * <http://ib.adnxs.com/optout> * <http://ads.bridgetrack.com/optout.htm> * <http://www.proximic.com/info/optout-success.php> * <http://px.owneriq.net/segment/optout> * [http://info.sv.us.criteo.com/pyz/dis/optout.aspx?o=1&l=e...](http://info.sv.us.criteo.com/pyz/dis/optout.aspx?o=1&l=en&cb=92664281208) * [http://img.pulsemgr.com/optout?optout&action=ooatt](http://img.pulsemgr.com/optout?optout&action=ooatt) * <http://opt.w55c.net/out>? * <http://www.scorecardresearch.com/OptOut.aspx> * <http://www.dapper.net/optout.html> * [https://admin.valueclickmedia.com/optout/optout.html?uid=783...](https://admin.valueclickmedia.com/optout/optout.html?uid=783125905) * <http://assets.invitemedia.com/opt-out.html> * <http://www.beencounter.com/?page=no-track> * <http://tracking.vindicosuite.com/Tracking/Optout/?o=1> * <http://a.netmng.com/optout.php?op=optout> * <http://g.adspeed.net/ad.php?do=optout> * <http://privacy.traveladvertising.com/Pixel.aspx?optout=true> * <http://gbid.adbuyer.com/opt-out> * [http://pixel999.everesttech.net/999/optout?url=http%3a//efro...](http://pixel999.everesttech.net/999/optout?url=http%3a//efrontier.com/optout-success) * <http://alps.adchemy.com/alps-cs/auuid/opt-out> * [http://a.ctasnet.com/a?t=o&track=no&noads=all](http://a.ctasnet.com/a?t=o&track=no&noads=all) * [http://help.aol.co.uk/technical/how-do-i-opt-out-of/article/...](http://help.aol.co.uk/technical/how-do-i-opt-out-of/article/20080430103709990004?set=WlOptOut) * [http://a2.raasnet.com/a?t=o&track=no&noads=all](http://a2.raasnet.com/a?t=o&track=no&noads=all) [http://jdn.monster.com/render/nano.aspx?f530b397-a781-4f9b-8...](http://jdn.monster.com/render/nano.aspx?f530b397-a781-4f9b-8e44-14bdfa1d54f9~0~0~1265315560380~480~http%3A//can.monster.com/cookie-technology.aspx%3F&optout=true) * <http://o1.qnsr.com/w3c/optoutnow.html> * <http://d.adgear.com/optout> * <http://www.hurra.com/cgi-local/opt-out.cgi?opt-out=yes> * <https://web.snoobi.com/en/info_optout2.php> * <http://optout.yieldoptimizer.com/optout/nopt> * <http://optout.mxptint.net/optout.ashx> * <http://pix.esm1.net/k/optout/optedout.php> * <http://t.tellapart.com/btexclude> * <http://www.mixpo.com/optout/nai_optout> * <http://t.mookie1.com/o/optout/cookies/mig> * <http://qjex.net/optout.php> * <http://spongecell.com/opt_out/cookies_clear> * <http://www.lijit.com/cookie_opt_out> * [http://ad.wsod.com/?view=privacy&action=optout](http://ad.wsod.com/?view=privacy&action=optout) * <http://a.triggit.com/optout> * <http://www.infectiousmedia.com/index.php/test> * <http://tracking.quisma.com/optout.cfs> * <http://www.keewurd.com/_optout.aspx?optout=1> * <http://adnetwork.buzzlogic.com/policy/cookie_opt_out> * <http://www.bvmedia.ca/EN/CookieOptOut/DoOptOut.php> * <http://brilig.com/opt_out_action.html> * <http://predictad.com/privacy/PrivateMode.aspx> * <http://www.chango.com/terms/opt_out_2> * <http://ads.newtention.net/ads/privacy?cm=optout> * [http://tracking.reedge.com/privacy/optout.php?do=optout&...](http://tracking.reedge.com/privacy/optout.php?do=optout&redirect=http%3A//www.reedge.com/opt-out) * <http://optout.ib-ibi.com:8000/myi-behaviorOptOut.aspx> * <http://a.p.mybuys.com/adn/optout?redirect=1> * <http://adserver.veruta.com/optout.fcgi> * <http://www.wtp101.com/opt-out> * [http://rs.gwallet.com/r1/optout?optout&r1](http://rs.gwallet.com/r1/optout?optout&r1) * [http://svc.pch.com/optoutsvc/OptoutService.svc/pox/Optout?st...](http://svc.pch.com/optoutsvc/OptoutService.svc/pox/Optout?state=opt_out) * <http://www.convertro.com/optout-success.html?cvo_optout=all> * <http://www.bnmla.com/bnmla/opt_out> * <http://server.cpmstar.com/optout.aspx> * [http://stage.traffiliate.com/OptPut.ashx?ReturnUrl=http://ww...](http://stage.traffiliate.com/OptPut.ashx?ReturnUrl=http://www.traffiliate.com/thankyou.html) * <http://ads.creative-serving.com/opt-out> * <http://www2.glam.com/app/site/affiliate/nc/g-optout.act> * [http://ad3.liverail.com/privacy/?optout&yes](http://ad3.liverail.com/privacy/?optout&yes) * <http://optout.cognitivematch.com/successOptout.html> * [http://nxtck.com/opt_status.jsp?language=UK&choice=opt_o...](http://nxtck.com/opt_status.jsp?language=UK&choice=opt_out) * <http://www.demdex.net/demoptout.jpg>? * <http://d.p-td.com/r/optout?type=setOptOut>

It could be interesting if it become popular for websites to present some or
all of those images to all visitors if the image size test revealed they
hadn't opted out.

------
rwolf
This isn't the first page to offer a way to opt out of all of those cookie.
It's also not the first site to crash halfway through the process (in this
case, it thinks I've already opted out even after clearing cache and cookies).

It's a given that the ad companies will provide flaky opting out mechanisms.
They are likely responding to spikes in opt-out attempts by falling over on
purpose whenever a site like this hits HN. Who is going to step up and write a
version of this service with error handling?

------
Joakal
Seemed fishy to enable JS but I was curious. I'm being tracked by at least 0
companies. Pretty good.

I don't like opting out of things because in order to opt out; you need to
tell them who you are which combined with the instantaneous nearly free
communication tools (email). I would be adversely affected, probably more so
after 'opting out' (eg increased exempted robo-calls from charities/politics
since they know you pay attention).

------
FirstHopSystems
This is kind of like trying to op out getting into a car crash. Or better,
getting robbed.

Hello Customer, Acct#6548856 we are not tracking you. No, some other company
is tracking you. Were not doing it directly but we sure are buying data from
companies who do.

Not getting tracked, I can think of a few companies that a large part of it's
worth is by all the information they collect/track.

Facebook? - Last time I checked they don't pay employees minimum wage. When is
the last time you had to pay Facebook to access it? Money is coming from
someplace. Directly or indirectly someone is going to be tracking you.

</rant>

------
camdykeman
This whole business is suspicious if you ask me. SelectOut doesn't sell a
product and is designed to remove its user base from the advertising industry.
If there is no money being generated by the product and all the advertising
bridges are burned, where is the money coming from to keep development of a
product like this moving forward? It seems likely to me that, through these
opt-out services, someone out there is still getting handed your information.

------
jdp23
There was a good article about SelectOut in Privacy News last month:
[http://www.privatewifi.com/selectout-founder-
analyzes-1000-p...](http://www.privatewifi.com/selectout-founder-
analyzes-1000-privacy-policies-to-make-online-privacy-easier-part-1/)

------
wulczer
Another service that seems to do the same thing, and IMHO looks more serious:
<http://www.ghostery.com/>

~~~
upinsmoke
Maybe, but you have to download and install their software. Not going to do
that.

